# اكرم اباك وامك



## happy angel (23 يناير 2009)

*منذ زمن بعيد ولى...... كان هناك شجرة تفاح فى غاية الضخامة


كان هناك طفل صغير يلعب حول هذة الشجرة يوميا..

وكان يتسلق اغصان هذة الشجرة وياكل ثمارها....... وبعدها يغفو فى ظلها لينام قليلا......

كان يحب الشجرة وكانت الشجرة تحب لعبة معها.

مر الزمن......... وكبر هذا الطفل........ واصبح لا يلعب حول هذة الشجرة..

فى يوم من الايام...... رجع هذا الطفل وكان حزينا..


فقالت لة الشجرة: تعال والعب معى :

فاجابها الولد: لم اعد صغيرا لالعب حولك

انا ريد بعض اللعب واحتاج بعض النقود لشرائها.

فاجابتة الشجرة: انا لا يوجد معى اية نقود!

ولكن يمكنك ان تاخذ كل التفاح الذى لدى لتبيعة .... ثم تحصل على النقود التى تريدها .

الولد كان سعيدا للغاية

فتسلق الشجرة وجمع جميع الثمار التى عليها......... ونزل من عليها سعيدا :

لم يعد الولد بعدها
وكانت الشجرة فى غاية الحزن لعدم عودتة.

وفى يوم رجع هذا الولد للشجرة ولكنة لم يعد ولدا بل اصبح رجلا.......!!!!

وكانت الشجرة فى منتهى السعادة لعودتة وقالت لة: تعال والعب معى.......

فاجابها: انا لم اعد طفلا لالعب حولك مرة اخرى...... فقد اصبح رجلا مسؤلا عن عائلة

و احتاج لبيت ليكون ماوى لهم.........هل يمكنك مساعدتى بهذا؟

اسفة!

ولكن يمكنك ان تاخذ جميع افرعى لتبنى بها بيتا لك........

فاخذ الرجل كل الافرع وغادر سعيدا ........

وكانت الشجرة سعيدة لسعادتة ورؤيتة كذلك......... ولكنة لم يعد اليها.........

واصبحت الشجرة حزينة مرة اخرى............ ....

وفى يوم حار جدا........ عاد الرجل مرة اخرى وكانت الشجرة فى منتهى السعادة .....

فقالت لة الشجرة: تعال والعب معى.........

فقال لها الرجل: انا فى غاية التعب........... وقد بدات فى الكبر......... واريد ان ابحر
فى اى مكان لارتاح............ ...

فقال لها: هل يمكنك اعطائى مركبا؟

فاجابتة: يمكنك اخذ جزعى لبناء مركبك.... وبعدها يمكنك ان تبحر اينما تشاء وتكون سعيدا...

فقطع لرجل جذع الشجرة........ وصنع مركبة..

فسافر مبحرا ولم يعد لمدة طويلة جدا.


اخيرا عاد الرجل بعد غياب طويل وسنوات طويلة جدا...

ولكن الشجرة قالت لة:اسفة يا بنى الحبيب ولكن لم يعد عندى شىء لاعطية لك

وقالت لة لا يوجد تفاح

فقال لها:لا عليك فلم يعد عندى اسنان لاقضمها بها

لم يعد عندى جذع لتتسلقة......... ولا فروع لتجلس عليها.

فاجابها الرجل: لقد اصبحت عجوزا اليوم ولا استطيع عمل اى شىء!!!

فاخبرتة: انا فعلا لا يوجد لدى ما اعطية لك......كل ما لدى هو جذور ميتة.... اجابتة وهى تبكى

فقال لها:كل ما احتاجة الان هو مكان لاستريح فية........ فانا متعب بعد كل هذة السنين
فاجابتة: جذور الشجرة العجوز هى انسب مكان لك للراحة

تعال تعال واجلس تحت معى هنا واسترح معى ..

فنزل الرجل اليها وكانت الشجرة سعيدة بة والدموع تملاء ابتسامتها......
هل تعرف من هى هذة الشجرة؟

انها والديك

حب والديك*​​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2009)

قصه جميل اوى يا هابى 

شكرااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2009)

قصة رائعة يا happy angel

شكرااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 يناير 2009)

*قصة روعة ياهابي
شكرا ليكي ولتعبك​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 يناير 2009)

قصة رائعة هابى انجل
ولكن مغزاها اروع بكثير
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ربنا واحد (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور رائعة اختي بالفعل الوالدين شخصيتين مهمتين كما ذكرهما القرآن الكريم في قوله :-

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين احساناً إما يبلغن عنك الكبر احدهما او كلاهما فلا تقل لهما اف 
وقل لهما قولاً كريماً واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة وقل ربي ارحمها كما ربياني صغيراً ..

مشكورة على الموضوع الرائع اختي بارك الله فيكي


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 فبراير 2009)

قصة فظيعة جدا ربنا يخليكي لية يا امي


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> قصه جميل اوى يا هابى
> 
> شكرااااااااااا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> قصة رائعة يا happy angel
> 
> شكرااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> *قصة روعة ياهابي
> شكرا ليكي ولتعبك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> قصة رائعة هابى انجل
> ولكن مغزاها اروع بكثير
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

ربنا واحد قال:


> مشكور رائعة اختي بالفعل الوالدين شخصيتين مهمتين كما ذكرهما القرآن الكريم في قوله :-
> 
> وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين احساناً إما يبلغن عنك الكبر احدهما او كلاهما فلا تقل لهما اف
> وقل لهما قولاً كريماً واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة وقل ربي ارحمها كما ربياني صغيراً ..
> ...


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> قصة فظيعة جدا ربنا يخليكي لية يا امي


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sameh7610 (20 يوليو 2009)

زى متعودنا هابى 


اكثر من رائع


ميرسى اووووووووووووى


----------



## st.George (20 يوليو 2009)

*بجد قصة رائعة يا happy angel ميرسييييييي ليك جدا والرب يبارك حياتك .*


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا موضوع مميز
وموضوعك من الوصايا الجميله جدا
أكرام الوالدين
لكن يلاحظ أيضا الولاد لا يكرمون أجدادهم ويستهترون بكبر سنهم
صلى لى​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> زى متعودنا هابى
> 
> 
> اكثر من رائع
> ...


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

st.George قال:


> *بجد قصة رائعة يا happy angel ميرسييييييي ليك جدا والرب يبارك حياتك .*


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا موضوع مميز
> وموضوعك من الوصايا الجميله جدا
> أكرام الوالدين
> لكن يلاحظ أيضا الولاد لا يكرمون أجدادهم ويستهترون بكبر سنهم
> صلى لى​


----------



## Rosetta (24 يوليو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>


----------

